# Spinning- Spindle spinning wheel



## justinevalla (Mar 3, 2015)

Has anyone spun on this wheel? My friend gave it to me to clean and oil. She hasn't used it for a long time and it was in her basement.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Looks interesting, how does it work?


----------



## justinevalla (Mar 3, 2015)

Have no idea......will try it tomorrow. Was told it's like a Great Wheel.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Never seen one like that before, so I was curious. Lots out there about them, this page is interesting. Nothing exactly like the one pictured above, but the same principal. http://possumjimandelizabeth.com/xhtml/spinning_spindle.html


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Thank you for the link Reba1. It’s a fascinating and informative article. Been spinning for many years but never used or even seen one of these.


----------



## justinevalla (Mar 3, 2015)

Found out this is a Penguin Quill spinning wheel. Now going to see if I can figure out how to use it.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Looks really cool! I wish I could tell you how it works, but unfortunately I don't know.

Hazel


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

justinevalla said:


> Found out this is a Penguin Quill spinning wheel. Now going to see if I can figure out how to use it.


That looks really neat. I just watched a YouTube video and it looks like a fun wheel to use. At the end of the video, she showed lots of finished yarns and they were really pretty. Enjoy!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Nice wheel. Would work well for cotton and other fine, short fibers. Certainly easier to keep than a great wheel (smaller!)


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

It's a beauty.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Here is a video using a 'Quill' wheel. 



 It is a little like using a drop spindle because it works on the same principle. Hand spindles that rest in a bowl. including the najojo spindle work like this too, because they are not held vertical in the air and spun. Rather they are held at an angle with the end resting in a bowl and spun. The quill wheel is kind of an automatic version of this. I have one spindle that works like this and it is called Mistral. https://www.facebook.com/theknittingewes/photos/a.698005620381484.1073741833.177910245724360/700862740095772/?type=3&theater


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

I too am trying to learn to spin with a spindle on my Ashford. I understand the mechanics, but I'm having trouble with my speed. I end up with way too much twist. Nice to know I have a kindred spirit that is sharing the struggle. Thanks for the links, they motivated me to not give up.


----------



## Melody-Ann (Apr 11, 2017)

It's a really nice wheel. I've seen videos of people spinning on great wheels, and I love the way the yarn sounds when it's being spun, that "flick, flick" sound it makes when the fiber is spinning off of the tip of the spindle ) I watched the video for the "Quill wheel". I've never seen a wheel like this. Thanks for starting this thread. I've learned something new! I love this forum! So informative! Good luck with the wheel )


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Never tried one, looks interesting


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very interesting


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Looks interesting


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

justinevalla said:


> Found out this is a Penguin Quill spinning wheel. Now going to see if I can figure out how to use it.


I have seen that used in a dvd I have on spinning cotton. It was touted as one of the best for that fiber and only so-so for animal based fibers. And yes, it works like a great wheel...without all the walking. :sm04:


----------

